

Ubuntu 10.10 beta arrives with new netbook UI - carusen
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/09/ubuntu-1010-beta-arrives-with-new-netbook-ui.ars

======
dotBen
I run Ubuntu on a Dell Mini 9 netbook and have ended up just using the regular
desktop windowing UI.

The netbook UI is overly restrictive (one full screen window at a time).

------
avinashv
It looks very tablet-friendly, actually. How is Ubuntu's touch input system,
if any?

~~~
rchowe
My external graphics tablet works with it, although I haven't seen any pen or
touch specific features yet. I'm sure there are touchscreen drivers for X, but
aside from giving you some nice large home screen icons you don't get very
far.

------
kylemathews
Wow, that's beautiful. Ubuntu has always been very functional for me but in
the last few releases, it's become beautiful as well.

